# My growing NASCAR collection and a couple of questions



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm not a NASCAR fan, but this is stuff I've picked up for next to nothing at yard sales and flea markets recently, and these things are starting to grow on me...










A couple questions--

The orange Hardees car has Chevy emblems on it, but it appears to be a Pontiac. Is there a real NASCAR in this livery? Is it a Chevy or a Pontiac? What's the deal here?

Also, the Kodak and Caterpillar cars, when I take the bodies off, have a little capacitor soldered across the motor terminals. Anyone know what that is?

thanks in advance--

--rick


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Rick,
The orange Hardees car is a replica of the paint scheme used in the "Days of Thunder" movie. Tyco used the "Pontiac" body for all of it's GM NASCAR stockers for awhile, they just put Chevy emblems on them. 
I think the capacitor might have been added to help cut down the "radio" interference the cars put out beacuse the set they came in had a pit sound system if I remember right.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Rick, that's a great start on a Nascar slot collection man. I've only had a couple myself.......BUT last week I had a guy e-mail me who wanted to unload all of his slot cars (he is from a GIJoe forum). I worked out a deal with him.....and nabbed 56 slot cars from him for $150 ......3 packaged slots....and the rest are Tyco,LL,AFX/Tomy....all Nascar,Craftsman truck series, and Indy/Cart cars...... 

I like watching almost any kind of motorsports......so I might begin running a few of these cars for the heck of it.....in fact, I'm gathering parts now to build a nice warmed up 440X2 runner for road racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That's excellent! People can say what they want, but those NASCAR Tycos are my favorite of the mass production magnet cars. Nice n smooth on my track. Plus, I don't believe I've ever heard it mentioned, but they seem to run the quietest too. I'm in the process of custom painting a few to represent some of the competitors in my local Late Model division. (our Late Models run the same body styles as NASCAR)

Cheers
Trev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I too love those Tycos. The 440X2 is a great chassis.Their NASCAR racers are very well done even though the Chevys are sometimes Pontiacs. It's odd that they chose the Pontiac body that appeared in far fewer real race cars as the basis for the Chevy which appeared in far more race cars. I have two #3 Earnhardt Tycos and one is a Chevy and one is a Pontiac.

The capacitor is there to reduce radio frequency interference (RFI). It usually means that the chassis was built for sale outside of the United States where RFI regulations are stricter. All of the Tyco X3 chassis have the cap but are otherwise the same as an X2. The cap probably also does help the pickups last a little bit longer.

If the GI Joe guy has any friends looking to unload their slotcar collections - let me know. :devil:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> If the GI Joe guy has any friends looking to unload their slotcar collections - let me know. :devil:



LOL, dude, I'm a member of at least 50 messageboards......but I only post regularly on say 10-12....... I've had awesome luck with scoring deals like this (slot cars,Star Wars,etc.) from people on forums who weren't even remotely interested in the items I was asking for....so they are almost always interested in unloading the items for cheap......hence my deal with the GI Joe collector. He e-mailed me after he saw me mention slot cars to another fellow board member......all he said was he had a ton of cars to unload....sent me pics,quoted a price, and shipped them out to me first (they are arriving tomorrow via UPS).

I wish I could hit deals like this all the time........ :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice pieces, Park. I think they did a great job on the trucks. I've always liked them.
I'm a fan of those style Tyco slots, myself, but one of my favorite bodies is the AFX Mercury Stocker. The blue/white/gold #21. Love the detail.
I've got a few of the Tyco Nascars myself but never went "hog-wild" collecting every one. The wife was a big fan of Bill Elliott when he was with Coors and Melling and she has a half doz. Tomy cars still sealed. She likes the Nascars alot, so if I end up with something different for a purchase or trade--I give it to her. She has a good sized collection now. Pics if interested.

Cheers


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Pics if interested.


We're ALWAYS interested, Boss!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Now you can hold some vintage NASCAR races!  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanx to all for your input!

Bob, ya got me thinking... if Tyco made other Days of Thunder cars, now I want them...

TxSR... schweet! ya gotta post some pics...

Shad and AFXToo... gotta agree on the way these things run. Compared to the Tjets I usually run, these things are freakin rocket sleds. Smooth, too. 

RR... only thing is that since I'm used to Tjets, I tend to, ummm, deslot these things a lot... and wall shots with these are a whole lot more catastrophic than with pancake cars. I almost hate to run 'em, they're so pretty.

Wish I had found the rest of the set with the Kodak and CAT cars... they were in a box with a complete Lifelike set, but there was also a Tyco wallwart in there, so I bet they had the Tyco set too at one point. Seems I never find the Lifelike NASCARs that replicate real ones... almost all of the Lifelike cars I have are those cheese-dog 80's Thunderbirds, although I do have a couple of the cool Oldsmobile stockers... too bad they never put a real NASCAR paint job on one.

--rick


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I have all of the Days of Thunder cars, as well as some Richard Petty, Labonte Bros, Ernie Ervine Kodac w/matching semi, HotWheels/Kyle w/pit crew & Terry Labonte w/pit crew, as well as several LL NASCAR cars & a couple of pickups. I would love to get a Dale Ernhardt #3 car to add to my collection.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> It's odd that they chose the Pontiac body that appeared in far fewer real race cars as the basis for the Chevy which appeared in far more race cars.


 Not odd at all can you say the King  Richard Petty! They wanted his car first and foremost.

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

boss9 said:


> Nice pieces,
> but one of my favorite bodies is the AFX Mercury Stocker. The blue/white/gold #21. Love the detail.


 You mean like this










By the way this is a SWB TJET

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Roger, since you brought up Richard Petty I thought I would bring this up. The Chargers made by Tyco have the number 43 on the right side headlights. The Mattel Chargers do not.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Rog,

Yep, that's the one. I've liked your rendering since the day you posted the pics. Again, great job! 
You gotta help me out here. Micyou03 is wearing me out with those fine 1/43's and I need an HO fix. Please PM or post your web address to your site so I can buy something to stave off the pain--at least until the Bowties arrive!

Ps--What are those cool wheels you have on the Merc? I like those!

Thanks,
Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Ps--What are those cool wheels you have on the Merc? I like those!



Phil, those wheels are the "5 slots" from Road Race Replicas :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

boss9 said:


> Hey Rog,
> 
> Yep, that's the one. I've liked your rendering since the day you posted the pics. Again, great job!
> You gotta help me out here. Micyou03 is wearing me out with those fine 1/43's and I need an HO fix. Please PM or post your web address to your site so I can buy something to stave off the pain--at least until the Bowties arrive!
> ...


 http://www.vabeachho.com

Please note any correspondence on HO bodies direct to [email protected] as my daughter now has the HO business 

The wheels are RRR wheels

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

boss9 said:


> Hey Rog,
> 
> You gotta help me out here. Micyou03 is wearing me out with those fine 1/43's
> Thanks,
> Cheers..


 Speaking of 1/43 scale here is my first resin body in that scale. I need to get some decals from Pattos for this one.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

cool runner :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Roger, you're truly living large now. Or at least living larger.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Rog ,
Thank GOD you didn't have that GT painted and all done up...
I might have forgone the HO and went right with that!  
There's not a GT40 I don't like.
I went to your shop>and shopped. I will do the details tonight or tomorrow morn. 
Thanks again for the link and the pics! :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## Merlyn Abbott (Oct 31, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the Dale Earnhardt black #3 on a 440 X2 pontiac body,still in blister pak is worth?
Ball park figure?
Thanks Merl


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Merlyn Abbott said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Dale Earnhardt black #3 on a 440 X2 pontiac body,still in blister pak is worth?
> Ball park figure?
> Thanks Merl


About $20


----------



## Merlyn Abbott (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank ya,Thank ya very much. I didn't get hurt on it then anyway.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Merlyn Abbott said:


> Thank ya,Thank ya very much. I didn't get hurt on it then anyway.


You're welcome. A while back they were selling for much more. Everything seems to be down now.


----------

